# Need mobile for internet usage in the range of 15-17k



## Baker (Feb 9, 2011)

my requirements are simple

1: need to be online in FB and gmail ...
2:and good music quality
3:good battery backup

am not prefering complete touch phone.. bcz am a rough user...

thanks in advance...


----------



## jsjs (Feb 9, 2011)

Get x6 16gb version, the only problm, it is touchscreen. otherwise look for a qwerty phone with hSDPA.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

So why waste a lot of money in a phone if you have such basic requirements ?

Get some sub 5k phone from Nokia or Samsung.

All high-end phones are touch based. If you're a rough user & want to use your whole budget, then go for Motorola Defy for about 17k. Its gorrila glass is scratch-proof & the phone itself is rugged.


----------



## Baker (Feb 9, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> So why waste a lot of money in a phone if you have such basic requirements ?
> 
> Get some sub 5k phone from Nokia or Samsung.
> 
> All high-end phones are touch based. If you're a rough user & want to use your whole budget, then go for Motorola Defy for about 17k. Its gorrila glass is scratch-proof & the phone itself is rugged.



i need some bigscreen .. if you can suggest the phone in the lower range am always welcome.....

and i dont want to spend my money on any recently lauched product..

waht about nokia e73/e72..?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

I suggested the best phone which your budget can buy based on your requirements. Defy was launched in India recently but it is not a very latest phone considering it runs Android 2.1. Also it seems that you're a big noob in mobile phones. Still if you insist on buying outdated Nokia crapware, feel free to do so. It will be a great wastage of money.


----------



## NainO (Feb 9, 2011)

^^^ try to be little gentle buddy 

@baker
Motorola Defy or Samsung Wave 2, both have 3.7" screen with great resolution and flash support, which make then ideal for web browsing. Though I suggest you to get Defy as its more rugged and android browser is more mature.
And that nokia e73 *was* good, but nowhere near above two mentioned phones


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry.

My parents won't let me buy a smartphone (for the time being) so it hurts when someone with the cash in hand gets something which is not worth it.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2011)

hes a rough user, so Defy fits the bill with some adjustment (add 1k more).


----------



## NainO (Feb 9, 2011)

@paul
ha. That's why he seeks advices


----------



## Baker (Feb 9, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> I suggested the best phone which your budget can buy based on your requirements. Defy was launched in India recently but it is not a very latest phone considering it runs Android 2.1. Also it seems that you're a big noob in mobile phones. Still if you insist on buying outdated Nokia crapware, feel free to do so. It will be a great wastage of money.



thats may be correct.. for last 2 year am using sonyericsson k220i... [it was 2300Rs 2 year back]...

till now i not even check whats happening in mobile market....



NainO said:


> ^^^ try to be little gentle buddy
> 
> @baker
> Motorola Defy or Samsung Wave 2, both have 3.7" screen with great resolution and flash support, which make then ideal for web browsing. Though I suggest you to get Defy as its more rugged and android browser is more mature.
> And that nokia e73 *was* good, but nowhere near above two mentioned phones




but i heard motorola is poor performer in case of battery back up is it correct....

and amazingly all the high end phones are coming only in full touch... what abt for rough users.. too bad..

any way i will check Moto defy..


----------



## NainO (Feb 9, 2011)

Baker said:


> But i heard motorola is poor performer in case of battery back up is it correct....



Its battery life is average, not good enough for heavy usage



> and amazingly all the high end phones are coming only in full touch... what abt for rough users.. too bad..



For rough user there are phones with much better build quality than rest of the phones.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

Baker said:


> thats may be correct.. for last 2 year am using sonyericsson k220i... [it was 2300Rs 2 year back]...
> 
> till now i not even check whats happening in mobile market....
> 
> ...



It was a time when people only relied only on Nokia (& Sony Ericsson to some point). That time brands like LG, Motorola, Samsung, etc caused users to doubt its reliability. Things have changed now. Samsung Galaxy S, Motorola Milestone & LG Optimus One changed the perception we had for those brands. 

Android phones have a poor battery backup be it Samsung or Motorola. This is because the phone is capable of doing plenty of things & thus hogs battery. 

One more thing I want to ask you is what is rough usage which is meant to be done to a phone. Do you use it to play football ?


----------



## Baker (Feb 9, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> It was a time when people only relied only on Nokia (& Sony Ericsson to some point). That time brands like LG, Motorola, Samsung, etc caused users to doubt its reliability. Things have changed now. Samsung Galaxy S, Motorola Milestone & LG Optimus One changed the perception we had for those brands.
> 
> Android phones have a poor battery backup be it Samsung or Motorola. This is because the phone is capable of doing plenty of things & thus hogs battery.
> 
> One more thing I want to ask you is what is rough usage which is meant to be done to a phone. Do you use it to play football ?




see rough usage in the sense.. i will kept my mobile here and there ... simply throw to my bed..  and i had slippery hand and it will fell many times from my hand...

and see am not particular to android or any OS.. because once i got the phone i wont try to upgrate the firmware or whatever it is.. i wont try to download applications....

i will use this for normal phone usage...
for music/video..
and internet ofcourse...

like u suggested some phones in the 7-8k range will be also fine for me.. but i will be thank ful if u suggest some model name....


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

For excellent build quality, Nokia phones are the best. Try the Nokia C5 or E5. They all have a metallic body. Please get it laminated put it in a mobile pouch. If you can get hold of Samsung Marine, it will be better.

I try to keep my Samsung Champ worth 4k scratchless.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 9, 2011)

i think nokia c7 will be a very good choice


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

^^Unless the OP wants to throw his whole budget + 1k, it is useless to get the phone. From the requirements of the OP, Nokia C5 is the best buy.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 9, 2011)

^^that was if the OP wanted to consider a full touch phone in the nokia brand name + he gets an 8MP camera with AMOLED screen and the gorilla glass display which makes it scratch resistant. (good if you are a rough handler of your phone.)


----------



## Baker (Feb 10, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^Unless the OP wants to throw his whole budget + 1k, it is useless to get the phone. From the requirements of the OP, Nokia C5 is the best buy.



c5 will be good , but going qwerty keypad will be better interms of internet usage right.. like for texting and all



utkarsh009 said:


> ^^that was if the OP wanted to consider a full touch phone in the nokia brand name + he gets an 8MP camera with AMOLED screen and the gorilla glass display which makes it scratch resistant. (good if you are a rough handler of your phone.)



it seems to be a good option but considering moto defy and this model...
which will be good....


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 10, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> ^^that was if the OP wanted to consider a full touch phone in the nokia brand name + he gets an 8MP camera with AMOLED screen and the gorilla glass display which makes it scratch resistant. (good if you are a rough handler of your phone.)



Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think that the C7 has Gorilla Glass. I checked the phonearena.com & gsmarena.com specs & reviews. 

Nokia C7 review: Rise and shine - GSMArena.com
Nokia C7 Review - Phone Arena


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 10, 2011)

^^gsmarena has listed scratch resistant gorilla glass. check the specs.

@Baker: if you want better camera and amoled screen go for c7 else go for defy. also in most cases i find nokia devices to be suitable for rough handling.


----------



## NainO (Feb 10, 2011)

Baker said:


> It seems to be a good option but considering moto defy and this model...
> which will be good....



Nokia C7 - Great camera and AMOLED screen
Motorola Defy - Bigger screen, better resolution (though bigger screen compensate that), more RAM, better processor, more rugged and android (i mean great availability of apps)
*didn't mentioned Gorilla Glass protection cuz both phone have that, so that cancel out


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 10, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> ^^gsmarena has listed scratch resistant gorilla glass. check the specs.
> 
> @Baker: if you want better camera and amoled screen go for c7 else go for defy. also in most cases i find nokia devices to be suitable for rough handling.



I found it. It seems that Nokia is not advertising this feature as other brands are doing.


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 11, 2011)

If u r determined to spend 18k then forget c7 just get a defy. It is made for rough handlers. It is also water resistant, what else u want dude. But as per ur requirements i will also suggest u to get a c5 for 7k or if u want qwerty then get a e5 for 10k. I think e5 suits u best


----------



## himangshu (Feb 11, 2011)

@OP:
For your basic requirements, i would suggest u get the E5 for 10.2k.


----------



## Baker (Feb 11, 2011)

hmm ,  what all the difference between e5 and other similiar nokia models like e71 and e72...


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ E5 is new, E71 & E72 are outdated models. E5 has better build quality & is cheaper too.

Still not worth the hard-earned money.


----------



## prakashr85 (Feb 11, 2011)

Man you may get defy over nokia because its highly durable than all nokia phones also water resistant upto 30 min in 1 meter depth and also dust proof  has larger screen for better mobile browsing experience and also most of the nokia phones doesnt charge via usb but all moto phones will charge via usb that enables you stay connected with gprs/3g with pc without battery drains out as it charges via usb. But i am not sure about the newer nokia phones whether it will charge via pc usb connection.


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 12, 2011)

Nokia e5 has usb charging


----------



## Baker (Feb 13, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ E5 is new, E71 & E72 are outdated models. E5 has better build quality & is cheaper too.
> 
> Still not worth the hard-earned money.



hmm i think i can conclude on e5... 
thank u guys...

one more doubt.. it is 3g supported right....


----------



## himangshu (Feb 13, 2011)

@Baker:
Yup! It has 3g.


----------



## Baker (Feb 13, 2011)

himangshu said:


> @Baker:
> Yup! It has 3g.



great...
one noob doubt... did the internet speed on mobile will depend much on mobile hardware [i mean processor speed and RAM] or it is completely depend on operator...


----------



## red dragon (Feb 18, 2011)

Mostly it is not dependent on hardware,but yes can get memory errors at times specially with flash heavy pages.
BTW,I bought an E5 couple of days ago.It is the same old nokia fair,well built with a great battery AND the pathetic o.s.But I must say it is a good vfm phone,it would have been great if it had a better display.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

Baker said:


> great...
> one noob doubt... did the internet speed on mobile will depend much on mobile hardware [i mean processor speed and RAM] or it is completely depend on operator...


Operator.


----------



## Baker (Feb 18, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Mostly it is not dependent on hardware,but yes can get memory errors at times specially with flash heavy pages.
> BTW,I bought an E5 couple of days ago.It is the same old nokia fair,well built with a great battery AND the pathetic o.s.But I must say it is a good vfm phone,it would have been great if it had a better display.



how you are comparing it wil E72 or e71...... , is it worth to spend 5k extra for e72 than e5


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't understand why you are still insisting on those outdated models which are almost out of market. You have been suggested the Motorola Defy, Nokia E5 & C7 according to your needs & budget. But it seems that you have set your mind in buying either E71 or E72. This defeats the purpose of asking for suggestions here. Go with whatever you like & help clear out Nokia's old stocks.

UPDATE: It seems that both the E71 & E72 are out of stock on Flipkart.com. As I have already said, those phones are outdated & had been discontinued a long ago. Good luck finding it in the market. Also don't get offended if the shopkeeper laughs at you when you ask him for these phones.


----------



## Baker (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ aye aye sir.....

recently [4 months back] my friend brought e72.. and it is really cool thats why i just asked again....


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 18, 2011)

Do I have to tell you that 4 months is a really long time in the world of technology ?

And what "cool" thing did you find on the phone ?

P.S:- If you think S60 (not even S^3) is cool, then you'll have a heart-attack out of excitement if you use Android.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 18, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Do I have to tell you that 4 months is a really long time in the world of technology ?
> 
> And what "cool" thing did you find on the phone ?
> 
> P.S:- If you think S60 (not even S^3) is cool, then you'll have a heart-attack out of excitement if you use Android.



+1 for that. android is much better than s60.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ better? can they even be compared? also some just prefer EOL stuff. & i doubt OP ever used any Android.


----------



## Soumik (Feb 18, 2011)

I think Android is far better than any symbian phone(even C7 or N8) if your primary usage is going to be internet surfing. If you're not gonna watch movies on the phone, no use of having an AMOLED display either.
Defy or the cheaper galaxy series is anyday better than Symbian phones. And if you want querty keyboard, there's galaxy 551, and X10 mini pro. Moto charm and flip are also there, but not sure how good they are. For a little over your budget, there's moto milestone, which am sure is a good phone.

Correct me if i am wrong, In our country, 3G internet speed is still limited by the operators, rather than the hardware of the phones. So, as far as speed goes (leaving memory and browser issues aside) cheapest 3G phones available now, shouldnt fare much worse than the costliest ones.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 19, 2011)

I also had a question that which is the best android phone in 10k, no need to create another thread


----------



## desiibond (Feb 19, 2011)

jsjs said:


> I also had a question that which is the best android phone in 10k, no need to create another thread



O1: around 12k
Galaxy Pop: 8.5k-9k


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 19, 2011)

@soumik
for 3g part u r right, i am using bsnl 3g services and the speed won't go above 1 mbps during night time around 3-4 am. At dy time it's frustrating


----------



## red dragon (Feb 20, 2011)

I do not like symbian,but it still has better battery management than android.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 20, 2011)

red dragon said:


> I do not like symbian,but it still has better battery management than android.



What battery management bro? If you do the things on Symbian that you do on Android, then the battery life would be the same...

Androids are large glass slabs which consume power. No amount of coding would optimize that...


----------



## Rite_Rebel (Feb 21, 2011)

android would be a good way to go. There are quite a few good mobile phones for your budget. I would recommended the moto defy( although bear in mind the after sales service is a bit patchy) samsung wave 2 (ok this is not an android mobile but has 1ghz..) and you can have a look at the HTC widfire as well if you are tight on budget..


----------



## red dragon (Feb 21, 2011)

Amalek said:


> What battery management bro? If you do the things on Symbian that you do on Android, then the battery life would be the same...
> 
> Androids are large glass slabs which consume power. No amount of coding would optimize that...



Hey,I am no expert.Just used a desire and nB for a brief period of time and NB was using far less battery than the desire for similar usage.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ More the features, lesser the battery life.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 22, 2011)

Even if you are not using them?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 22, 2011)

If you don't want that many features, spend less & get a dumbphone. That way you'll save some cash too.

You just can't say that my phone has less features, huge battery life & costs a whopping 22k.


----------

